# IBS AI/I 4 Channel, 12 Bit



## Rudi (8 April 2007)

Hallo,
Ich suche Informationen zum Phönix Interbusmodul IBS AI/I 4 Channel, 12 Bit (4 AI 0-20 mA). Die Phönix Nr. ist 2780658.
Kann auch nach längerer Suche nichts zur Programmierung (Handbuch) finden.
Habe es über Interbusanschaltung an einer S7 313 angeschlossen.
Die 4 Eingangsworte sind bei mir auf EW 10-12-14-16 gelegt.
Kann auch bei Stromänderung Reaktion sehen.
Habe bei einem Strom von ca. 2 mA einen Wert von Dez. ca. 400 erwartet.
Es erscheint aber Dez. 20. Bei 1 mA 10.
Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## Sockenralf (8 April 2007)

Hallo,

welcher Wert ergibt sich denn bei 20mA?

Handbuch  habe ich leider auch keines 

MfG


----------



## Rudi (8 April 2007)

*Ibs AI/I*

Hallo,
Leider habe ich hier im Moment zum Testen keine richtigen Möglichkeiten.
Meine Schaltung geht nur bis 2,5 mA. Sieht aber linear aus. Also nehme ich an das ich bei 20 mA einen Wert von ca. dez. 200 bekomme.


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2007)

da war was mit wort 3 nach links schieben... und dann verarbeiten
Thomas


----------



## Rudi (9 April 2007)

*Ibs AI/I*

Danke,
Habs probiert. Bringt leider auch nichts. Hab zwar logischerweise einen größeren Wert aber die unteren Bits sind dann 0. 
Muß mir morgen erstmal neue Versuchsschaltung basteln. Evtl. verarscht mich auch mein Digitalmessgerät für 5 Euro.


----------



## Rudi (9 April 2007)

*Ibs AI/I*

Frage:
könnte ich zum testen einen Analogausgang der gleichen Steuerung nehmen. Ich meine den dann auf meinen Analogeingang nehmen. Evtl beide in Reihe und auch mit den 24V in Reihe. Brauche ich zur Schutzbeschaltung einen Widerstand. Falls das überhaupt geht. Bin mir da recht unsicher.


----------



## thomass5 (9 April 2007)

Hallo, 
wenn der Ausgang aktiv ist, also strom von sich aus liefert haben die 24V da nichts verloren.
Wenn Du Deinem meßgerät nicht traust, schalte doch nen Widerstand von 100R in Reihe mit dem Eingang. Der Strom lässt dann eine spannung darüber abfallen die Du messen könntest.
Thomas


----------



## Rudi (9 April 2007)

*Ibs AI/I*

Hallo,
Heist das ich brauche nur den AO und AI in Reihe schalten und brauche auch keinen Widerstand zur Schutzbeschaltung ( Strombegrenzung ) ?


----------



## peewit (10 April 2007)

*IBS AI/I richtige Programmierung !*

Hallo

Das IBS AI/I (278065) ist ein 4 x AI +-20mA
Es besitzt Ein und Ausgänge
Über das Ausgangsprozesswort des jeweiligen Kanals stellst sie die Verstärkung ein

Bit 15 = 0 , Bit 14 = 0 --> Verstärkung 001-Fach
Bit 15 = 0 , Bit 14 = 1 --> Verstärkung 010-Fach
Bit 15 = 1 , Bit 14 = 0 --> Verstärkung 100-Fach

*Für die Nutzung des Stromeingangs, muss der Verstärkungsfaktor 10 eingestellt sein !!!*

Im Eingangswort des jeweiligen Kanals siehst du auf den Bits 0...11 den Analogwert
(12 Bit ADC-Wert)

Die Bits 14 und Bit 15 liefern den Verstärkungsfaktor zurück.

Ein paar Beispielwerte

+19,98mA = Eingangswert 2046dez (07FEHex)
+10,00mA = Eingangswert 1024dez (0400Hex)
+00,00mA = Eingangswert 0000dez (0000Hex)
-10,00mA = Eingangswert 3072dez (0C00Hex)
-20,00mA = Eingangswert 2048dez (0800Hex)

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter !!!


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2007)

*IBS AI/I richtige Programmierung !*

Danke das mit der Verstärkung hat erst mal funktioniert.
Ich benutze EW 10 und AW 10.
Ist das richtig das Bit 15 in dem Fall A 10.6 ist ?


----------



## peewit (10 April 2007)

Knapp daneben   

Denn man fängt mit Bit 0 zum zählen an

AW 10 besteht aus AB 10 + AB11

AB10 besteht aus Bit 15-08 des AW10
AB11 besteht aus Bit 00-07 des AW10

Somit ist Bit15 von AW10 = A10.7

du brauchst aber die Verstärkung 10
BIT 15 = 0 und Bit 14 = 1 

Wenn du folgenden Wert auf AW10 schreibst liegst du richtig

AW10 = 4000hex  (16384dez)


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2007)

*IBS AI/I richtige Programmierung*

Hallo,
Neue Fragen:
Was heist ADC-Wert.
Mit den Beispielwerten habe ich auch noch so meine Probleme.
Da bin ich noch am grübeln.
Sind das Werte die so in meinem EW erscheinen sollten oder sind das Werte nach irgendwelchen Bearbeitungen ?


----------



## Senator42 (10 April 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Neue Fragen:
> Was heist ADC-Wert?


 
-> Analog Digital Converter


----------



## peewit (10 April 2007)

ADC steht für Analog to Digital Converter

Die Beispielmeßwerte sind in der Tat etwas merkwürdig
Vielleicht gehören die Werte von -10mA und -20mA vertauscht
Werde es nochmals überprüfen -> Datenblatt anschauen

Welche Werte bekommst du denn nun bei positivien Stromvorgaben ?


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2007)

bei positivien Stromvorgaben komme ich schon etwa in die im Beispiel vorgegebenen Bereiche (wenn ich das Bit 15 ausblende). Nur im Bereich um 0 mA wirds undefiniert. Da sieht man die Bits 0-11 springen zwischen 0 und 1- Zustand. Wie könnte man das verhindern ?


----------



## Rudi (12 April 2007)

*IBS  AO 3  2767202. 4 Ausgänge, 0 -10V o. 0 -20mA*

Hallo,
Nachdem ich mit eurer Hilfe den AI ganz gut in der Griff bekommen habe suche ich nun Angaben zu folgender Baugruppe:
*IBS  AO 3  2767202. 4 Ausgänge, 0 -10V o. 0 -20mA .*
Wie muss ich die beschalten um 0-10V bzw. 0-20mA da rauszulocken.
Brauche ich eine extra Spannungsquelle. Kann ich am Ausgang bei Stromausgang das Amperemeter direkt an die Ausgangsklemmen anschließen, wird der Strom komplett intern begrenzt oder brauche ich noch einen externen Schutzwiderstand ? An welche Klemmen überhaupt ?
Habe die Klemmen 3 (U), 4 (I), 5 (Masse)

Danke, Rudi


----------



## peewit (13 April 2007)

Das Vierkanal-Analog-Output-Modul belegt nur Ausgangsadressen
(keine Eingänge)
Der Ausgangswert hat maximal 12Bit Auflösung (Bit 0-11)

Anschlußpunkte
01 = +24V
02 = GND
03 Kanal 1 (U)
04 Kanal 1 (I)
05 Kanal 1 (Masse)
06 Kanal 2 (U)
07 Kanal 2 (I)
08 Kanal 2 (Masse)
09 Kanal 3 (U)
10 Kanal 3 (I)
11 Kanal 3 (Masse)
12 Kanal 4 (U)
13 Kanal 4 (I)
14 Kanal 4 (Masse)

Bürdenwiderstand:
bei Spannungsausgang min. 2000 Ohm
bei Stromausgang max. 300 Ohm
Anschluß der Bürde:
2-Leitertechnik
Bürde gegen 0V-Anschluß

Meßwertdarstellung:
12Bit (1/4096)
Straight Binary

Kurzschlußschutz: Ja
Kurzschlußstrom: 25mA
Leerlaufspannung: 15V
Zul. Spannungsdifferenz zwischen Bürde (0V) und Gehäuse 30V AC


----------



## Rudi (13 April 2007)

Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht zu viel mit meinen Fragen.
Trotzdem neue Frage dazu:
Bürdenwiderstand:
bei Stromausgang max. 300 Ohm, heist das ich muß den Stromausgang kurzschließen wenn ich den Spannungsausgang nutze ?
Oder kann ich nicht benötigte Stromausgänge offen lassen ???

Danke Rudi


----------



## peewit (15 April 2007)

Das ist eine gute Frage

Kann erst am Mittwoch nachschauen wie man es richtig macht (Urlaub), aber probiere es einfach aus.

Das Modul hat ja einen Kurzschlußschutz !


----------



## argv_user (15 April 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht zu viel mit meinen Fragen.
> Trotzdem neue Frage dazu:
> Bürdenwiderstand:
> bei Stromausgang max. 300 Ohm, heist das ich muß den Stromausgang kurzschließen wenn ich den Spannungsausgang nutze ?
> ...



Lass die unbenutzten Ausgänge einfach offen.

Bürdenwiderstand max. 300 Ohm heißt, dass bei einem größeren Widerstand der eingestellte Strom nicht mehr (sicher) geliefert werden kann.


----------

